

RPG with an Indian setting by an Indian Developer. Doesn't get better. - tush726
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/698883673/unrest-an-unconventional-rpg-set-in-ancient-india

======
pyroary
Hi there! I'm Arvind, the programmer and lead of this game, so if you've got
any questions, I'll be happy to answer them.

Thanks!

------
tush726
Update: Got funded in 22 hours !!

